# Emergency!! i need help!!



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

My goat gave birth yesterday to a kid, but it died last night i think she may have sat on it by accident!!  But she still has the placenta hanging out of her.(a good bit of it is hanging out) she gave birth yesterday at about 2:30PM. IT has came out more since yesterday, but i don't know how long it can be in her. Shes very timid so its hard to get near her. its now 2:50PM here. What should i do? I can't afford to go the vet.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Your going to need to give her oxytocin to get the placenta out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with ...RunAround...

Also...... if the placenta is long........ tie it in a knot ......if you can catch her ..... :hug:


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

why do i need to tie it in a knot?


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

do you want me to take a picture of it to show you how long it is?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It will stop her from stepping on it and ripping only part of it out.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Tying it into a knot will give it some weight to help pull it out. DO NOT pull on it. You can also tie a damp rag to it to give some weight.

I persoanllly would watch her and wait a bit on the placenta. I have had gots take up to 2 days to pass it. I had one, a. Pygmy that after 12 hous she hadn't passed it and I called the vet - she said give her to 48 hours. She passed it. But you have to do what you feel comfortable with. Also, milking her will help her uterus to contract and expell the placenta.

Oxytocin is an rx - so not sure if your vet will give it to you without seeing her. Where r u located? Maybe another breeder has some near you if you need it.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

My doe Wildflower took a long time to pass her placenta. I agree with the watch and see for a little while. Don't rule out going to the vet though. Ask when you talk to the vet if they will do a payment plan. It is better to know before you go!


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

shes not even trying to push it out. but shes acting fine.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Same with Wildflower. It took awhile. I did end up bringing her to the vet and he did an x-ray then pulled. However, everything I have read says don't pull, so I would take the advice of others and tie it in a knot.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok thanks, it looks like most of its out, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

She may very well pass it by herself, but why would you want to wait until you might have a problem. My opinion...give her the oxcytocin and get it over with...then you know the placenta is out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

since the kid died I assume she wasnt milked? The nursing of the kids will help stimulate the contractions to expell the afterbirth. Milk her some and that will help her out

You wil either need to continue milking her or dry her off (which does include some milking in the process)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others, but I would definately give it some time. I've had does take awhile to expell the afterbirth, they took longer, but there were no consequences for taking longer. I'm sure it will come out fine, looks like it is just about out.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

the baby never got any milk because we just milked her some about an hour ago and it had a plug in it still. But we tied a damp rag to her placenta to give it some extra weight.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Milk her all the way out to help produce the oxytocin naturally. I hate to say it, but that is probably why the kid didn't make it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bree00 said:


> the baby never got any milk because we just milked her some about an hour ago and it had a plug in it still. But we tied a damp rag to her placenta to give it some extra weight.


so you never saw the kid nurse? thats very important to remember to check for when a doe kids - those plugs can be very hard to get loose and a kid who isnt a super strong sucker wont get them loose and able to get the milk out.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

we will milk her more tomorrow, were building a milk stand tonight , also if her placenta is left in her how do i treat it??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

if she has any retained placenta pieces it is typically treated with antibiotics.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

The only way to treat it if you don't milk her out all the way to stimulate contractions is to give oxytocin. You may be able to get your vet to just give you a shot, you may not.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

sorry - thought she was talking about possible small pieces still attached to the uterus inside - 

Yes, what Ashley said about the milking ........


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks! we will milk her tomorrow!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

if you can - tie her to a post or fence or something and at least express some out onto the ground now as to get those muscles contracting.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

where do i get this oxytocin??


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

kelebek said:


> if you can - tie her to a post or fence or something and at least express some out onto the ground now as to get those muscles contracting.


 what do you mean??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oxytocin is a prescription only. So You have to get it from a VET or a breeder who has some on hand. This is the only treatment and you really need to milk her out asap or you may risk loosing her from an infection from a retained placenta.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

By tying her to a post, you can keep her in one spot, push her against a wall and get under there to milk her, she may or may not be willing so having her tied is best...or if you have a milk stand. I too agree that if her kid didn't nurse that was likely the reason it passed, stimulating the udder helps with uterine contractions after birth to help expel the placenta.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bree00 said:


> kelebek said:
> 
> 
> > if you can - tie her to a post or fence or something and at least express some out onto the ground now as to get those muscles contracting.
> ...


what she means is if you cant just hold her and milk her then you need to tie her to a fence so that you can get her to stay still and just express (squirt milk) out onto the ground at the very least.

you need to stimulate the contractions by milking her -- that or you need to get medicine from a vet


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok i understand now


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

Just wondering...has she passed the afterbirth yet?


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

yes we had to pull it out, but it wasn't much to pull out because most of it was out so i think i got all of it out, but if there is any left, what signs should i look for if she does get an infection??


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

foul odor and discharge that is colored green. Lethergy, temp, not wanting to eat or drink.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok shes acting fine, shes eating, walking around and her discharge is an amber color, i have penicealin just in case i need to use it, but i'm not really sure how to use a needle to inject her.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

do some kids have one placenta? like if there twins?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Each kid has a separate sac and placenta, with multiples, the "afterbirth" consists of parts of each kid's sac and placenta. In rare cases there are "identical" twins that will share a placenta.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just to let everyone know...I ended up pulling it out and shes been fine ever since!  but thanx for advice.


----------

